

Fallout from campus sexual assault hysteria: College men now suspicious of women - wolfgke
http://washingtonexaminer.com/fallout-from-campus-sexual-assault-hysteria-college-men-now-suspicious-of-women/article/2552346

======
ctdavies
This is making an unsubstantiated claim; there is no evidence provided: it's
just talk. Just sexist talk.

~~~
aGuyWithAPhone
I'll toss in an anecdata.

Towards the end of college, I didn't like being alone with drunk women. Heard
a few rape claims that were never brought to the police, had a girl (woman,
really, late 20's/early 30's) say she was going to tell people I raped her.
(Edit: that was said while we were both sober. It was during a worsening
period of some mental illness, shortly before she was in the ER for several
suicidal threats. I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that one under my real
name, because I feel like the knee jerk response would be "Well... it sounds
like you might have raped her," much like women feel uncomfortable because
"well... she looked like she was asking for it")

There's not a lot of evidence because there's a lot of pressure on young men
to talk like testosterone-filled young men.

